

Get a YCNYC invite? Add yourself to this attendee list. - nicksergeant

List is here: http://123.writeboard.com/wtbsn341igep2zvx<p>Pwd: Second full word of invitation e-mail and sender first name. lcase/nospace<p>EDIT: See cmer's post below. The above writeboard is becoming difficult to maintain. New list is here: http://thinfi.com/7ir (same password)
======
cmer
Concurrency problems and formatting errors make this list very hard to use
IMO. At the moment, the formatting is completely broken.

I have made a password-protected Google Doc spreadsheet. I think it's a better
choice than Writeboard since it supports multiple users and there's no risk of
breaking somebody else's entry.

Here's the link:

<http://thinfi.com/7ir> \-- Password is the same

Let me know if you think this is a good idea or not.

~~~
danielamitay
Certainly is.

EDIT: Imagine if there was a sharing option where each new person _could only
edit one new row_. They can't edit the headers or alter the arrangement, but
they have a saved, protected slot.

~~~
simonk
Isn't that just Google forms? You submit the form and then it pushes it into a
spreadsheet.

------
cemregr
Hint: sender first name is inside the sender's email address, not the name
that appears in the email client.

------
brk
Does anybody know exactly _where_ this is being held? I am debating vs. flying
or driving (from Boston), and possibly staying overnight.

If anyone else is coming from Boston, let me know, maybe a carpool would be
more efficient (we can take my car).

~~~
snikolic
Good idea. After the list is a bit more populated, I'm going to send an email
to all of the Boston folks.

~~~
four
Snikolci, I'm coming from Maine, via Boston. Please ping me, too.

------
danest
I am creating a twitter list. <https://twitter.com/#!/danest/ycnyc> ping me to
add you to it/follow it. Currently adding people from the documents

------
evlapix
Poll: Your YCNYC application response?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2987514>

------
cmer
I added an "elevator pitch" column, would be great if everybody filled it out.
Makes it easier to know what everybody's doing.

------
hammerbrostime
Does it mean anything to have received an invite at this point? Its unclear to
me if everyone who requested an invite received one.

Also, with the title "YCNYC", it sounds like this is going to be a NYC based
funding cycle, but all the online literature still points to the West Coast.
Where are they planning on holding this funding cycle?

~~~
Shenglong
This is not a funding cycle. It's a conference/networking event.

------
swatthatfly
I'm coming from Montreal, anybody else driving? I'm willing to car share if
you're driving.

------
Omni5cience
Bah, why is it that I always miss this kind of stuff until it's too late

------
cmer
Can we kill the Writeboard to avoid confusion?

~~~
mittermayr
more or less done now. i thought the writeboard would suffice when I created
it, but it seems google docs was a good idea. i've removed all contacts from
the writeboard and added a note.

------
picardo
does anyone know where the meetup is going to be? there was no address in the
email or the website.

~~~
evlapix
> More details to follow.

------
technology
what is the password I dont understand what you said in pwd

------
sethbannon
Must be a better way!

